# Nachkommastellen anzeigen



## mobs (29. Oktober 2004)

Hi,



Ich bin gerade dabei ein Bestellformular zu schreiben.

Der Preis für  ein Artikel leigt bei 29.00 € und so solle es bitte auch im feld drin stehn.
Leider werden immer die nachkommastellen abgeschnitten. 
Kann mir einer sagen wie ich das verhindern kann?

Zum besseren Verständin hier mein kleines Script:

anzahl = bestell.anzahl.value;
einzel = Number(29.00);
preis = anzahl * einzel;
bestell.preis.value = preis;


----------



## JackyD (29. Oktober 2004)

einzel = 29.00123467
document.write(einzel.toFixed(2));
So wird es auf 2 Nachkommastellen gerundet und ausgegeben.


----------



## mobs (29. Oktober 2004)

Hmm das funktionier leider schon mal nicht.
Ich bekomm nur eine weiße Seite wo 29.00 steht ausgegeben.

Weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## JackyD (30. Oktober 2004)

Also, wenn ich es mal so ohne Formular mache funktioniert es bei mir. Den Preis muss du nurnoch als value vom Inputfeld angeben und testen ob es auch funktioniert, wenn die Anzahl per formular gesendet wird.

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var anzahl = 5;
var einzel = 29.00;
var preis = anzahl * einzel;
document.write(preis.toFixed(2));
//-->
</script>

Wenn das auch nicht geht dann kann vielleicht auch ein Fehler im Formular sein.


----------



## mobs (30. Oktober 2004)

klappt alles nicht so richitg.

Mein Gedanke ist das er durch das document.write einfach nur ne 29.00 wiedergeben soll. Das macht er allerding nicht in dem Input.


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Oktober 2004)

Mit "write()" überschreibst du den kompletten Seiteninhalt...also auch das input.
Warum machst du es nicht mit

```
bestell.preis.value = preis.toFixed(2);
```


----------



## mobs (31. Oktober 2004)

yeah,cool

Nun funktioniert es - Danke


----------

